# Mechanisms of Disease: Genetics of Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders -- Searching



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mechanisms of Disease: Genetics of Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders -- Searching the Genes that Matterhttp://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/553001_1


----------

